# My 1st and 2nd try at machining



## goodyerie (Oct 6, 2011)

I am a Maintenance Electrician working in a big manufacturing Plant. I only did a little machining for maintenance purposes only. One of my fellow tool makers was building an engine and thats what got me started. Bought a plan from EBay and built the engine. Not having any training my tolerances are very loose. But working in a shop I have a bunch of machines to work with. (On my lunch hour of course). :big: Played with it for a while then decided to make it drive something. Got the Nodding donkey plans from one of these forums and built it. 

Goody


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyeLGiaaquI[/ame]


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Oct 6, 2011)

Goody,

Very well done for a first project! Awsome job.

-Bob


----------



## steamer (Oct 6, 2011)

Well Done Goody!  I like it! Total freelance?...or did you have a set of plans?


Dave


PS....never mind...I found it....nice plans Brian!  I'll tell you I'll be glad when the project I'm on at work is finally done!...... too many hours!


----------



## danstir (Oct 6, 2011)

A really nice engine. I like the video, you can see things in operation very well.


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice job man ;D

if u can let me get the link for the plans 

thanks


----------



## rleete (Nov 12, 2011)

Brian Rupnow did the plans for that one. Theye are in the DL section.


----------



## litoweapon619 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks man ill check it out


----------



## Swede (Nov 23, 2011)

That is really cool! I love it when an engine is put to work, and the pump is scale to boot. Makes a great "clackety-clack" sound too.

Nice work!


----------



## Rocket Man (Nov 27, 2011)

I like that. It has a very nice sound when it runs.


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations!

Lots going on there to please the eye.


----------

